# Writing Letter to Solicitor



## Horse.chestnut (29 Nov 2016)

Hi anyone any idea on where i can get help advice on how to write an impressive letter to an solicitor, regarding mortgage correspondence? Any useful links on line?


----------



## cremeegg (29 Nov 2016)

Well what do you want to say in this impressive letter ?


----------



## Horse.chestnut (29 Nov 2016)

I'm told the words i use in writing a letter to the solicitor is very basis,


----------



## Joe_90 (29 Nov 2016)

Told by whom?  What do you want to say.  When writing it is important that you read over what you have written.

For example you wrote "basis" when I assume you meant "basic".

If you give us some idea I'm sure contributors would help.


----------



## TLO (29 Nov 2016)

Hi Horse.chestnut

Noting from another thread that you have €90,000 in arrears to Bank of Ireland, and that these built up over 4 years, and that you are currently paying €800 a month, you might be better off making an appointment with a Personal Insolvency Practicioner (PIP) rather than writing letters to a solicitor.  There are solutions which will keep you in your home, and address the arrears issue.  A PIP will be best placed to advise, and will write letters to Bank of Ireland's solicitors on your behalf.


----------



## Horse.chestnut (29 Nov 2016)

My partner has me up to my eye balls expecting me to write professional letters, just looking for any links or websites on the best wording to use etc


----------



## jjm (29 Nov 2016)

Can your partner write the letter for you .Seeing you are up to your eye balls you need to take care of your Health look after yourself  Take TLO advice Please and look after yourself.Take care get help please,


----------



## jjm (29 Nov 2016)

Get help Please .It is only money  step back and get help .Don't try an deal with this on your own,


----------



## Horse.chestnut (29 Nov 2016)

Its his debt he expecting me to write them, been told constantly that he had women working for him and they'd write a letter better than any solicitors letter. Who can i get help from?


----------



## jjm (29 Nov 2016)

He needs to get help making his case from people who already know how to .


----------



## Steven Barrett (30 Nov 2016)

You need to worry more about the content of the letter. If you don't know what you are talking about, you will make things worse. This really is a case where he should pay the few quid and hire a professional to help him out. It will save him (you!) a lot of hassle, time and maybe even money. 


Steven 
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## jjm (30 Nov 2016)

Hi Horse. chestnut 

Just wondering should Both of you do a money make over on this forum .People will be in a better position to help .Re what do both of you expect  letter to achive.


----------



## Bronte (30 Nov 2016)

Horse.chestnut said:


> Its his debt he expecting me to write them, been told constantly that he had women working for him and they'd write a letter better than any solicitors letter. Who can i get help from?



Hello Chestnut, if the problem that this man used to have women who worked for him and they were able to write good letters and now he wants you to do the same?  And that you don't feel able to do this?  Is that the issue?

You seem very stressed about this.  How about you tell us what your relationship with him is. (partner/wife/sister)   And then tell us what the letter is supposed to be about.  You said it's about his mortgage.  And about his debts.  Can you tell us all the debts.  Can you tell us who the solicitor is working for. (a bank, the esb, a credit union)  Did the solicitor send a 'nasty' letter to 'him'?  Is he afraid of what it says in the letter.


----------



## jjm (30 Nov 2016)

Hi Horse chestnut. I agree with Bronte can you post more information so we  can help you .


----------



## jjm (1 Dec 2016)

Hi Horse chestnut
Hope everything is working out for you


----------

